# modern cars.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Which cars have either air or hydraulic suspension that allow them to be lowered like buses to allow easy access for disabled passengers.Not all the way to the ground, just a few inches.Do not want a wheelchair vehicle.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can only think of Range Rovers Phil, but there must be others.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Citroen used to. We had an old DS. Not sure if they abandoned though. We did have trouble with ours once. Everytime the revs dropped so did the car! Remember sitting at traffic lights revving away to stop us sinking down!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They were dry Baulic, but same effect, I don't think they use that anymore though.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They were dry Baulic, but same effect, I don't think they use that anymore though.


They were actually hydraulic, utilising nitrogen filled spheres. 
Rolls Royce used the same system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> They were actually hydraulic, utilising nitrogen filled spheres.
> Rolls Royce used the same system.


That's what I said but using the other well know term for Hydraulic > > but tidied up a bit.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not aware of any private vehicles that have that system these days. Range Rovers etc have air suspension but I Think it's a fully automatic system that cannot be adjusted by the driver (could be wrong)

As others have said the only main stream company that ever used it was Citroen, when it worked its was simply brilliant, when it didn't it wasn't VERY expensive! 

If you were towing then the tow car remained perfectly level no matter what the weight of the trailer (many abused that facility as even if they had ludicrous amounts of weight in a trailer the car never dipped at the rear so didn't attract the attention of Plodd 

But I owned one so knew exactly what to look for, once stopped a Citroen CX estate towing a huge 6 wheeled trailer with a huge bit of plant machinery on it. It was 3.75 Tons over its max train weight. Good job it didn't try and stop in a hurry, would have burnt the brakes out I think. The fine was astronomical.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I am not aware of any private vehicles that have that system these days. Range Rovers etc have air suspension but I Think it's a fully automatic system that cannot be adjusted by the driver (could be wrong)
> 
> As others have said the only main stream company that ever used it was Citroen, when it worked its was simply brilliant, when it didn't it wasn't VERY expensive!
> 
> ...


There's a knob on the dash/console to lower/raise the car for different terrain Andy.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, Citroen still make the C5 which does exactly what you want.

http://www.citroenet.org.uk/passenger-cars/psa/c5/c5tech1.html


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

The only problem with air suspension on the likes of Rangies, or the VW Touareg that I had a few years ago with it fitted, is that they are tall cars anyway and depending on the disability they may be difficult to access.

The air suspension raises them from that natural tall position to an even higher one to cater for rough ground clearance or wading through water, but I've never heard of either of them having the ability to drop below the normal ride height.

My Touareg would automatically drop to its very lowest position when road speed reached a predetermined figure, which from memory was around 70mph and it would not do that if it sensed it was on rough roads. 

Ken.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Audi A8 can be lowered (or raised) by a couple of inches - and it is quite low to start with. Elderly and or infirm relatives have commented on how easy it is to to get into - and it is very comfortable.

I usually sell one of my children's vital organs each year in order to satisfy the running costs.


Regards,
John


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Audi A8 can be lowered (or raised) by a couple of inches - and it is quite low to start with. Elderly and or infirm relatives have commented on how easy it is to to get into - and it is very comfortable.
> 
> I usually sell one of my children's vital organs each year in order to satisfy the running costs.
> 
> ...


I'd have to sell the wife to afford one. I've told her she's sitting on a gold mine.

Citroen C5s are an excellent buy second hand as people are still scared of the suspension. This is good because it is probably the most developed and reliable part of the car.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only drawback is that the C5 must be one of the ugliest cars ever made !

Personal view and others will disagree I am sure.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What would you call a good looking car then ploddy.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

cabby said:


> What would you call a good looking car then ploddy.
> 
> cabby


one with a blue jamjar on the roof!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_w1WckrJr_...Citroen-C5_Estate_2008_1600x1200_wallpaper_01[1].jpg

I could live with that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny enough I was looking at one just like that.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks a lot like our Honda Accord, not the worst looking motor out there/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Spec savers again.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Be careful as a lot of them are on steel springs and not the suspension that you would want.


----------

